# Mailkonten für Co-Domains



## Stehlampe (9. Nov. 2008)

Holla zusammen,

ich hab mir den Hintern wund gesucht, stehe aber grad irgendwie auf der Leitung. Wo kann ich denn für eine Co Domain weitere Mailkonten einrichten, oder sind alle die Konten, die auf der Top Domain erreichbar sind, automatisch unter der Co-Domain erreichbar?


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2008)

Alle Konten sind automatisch auch unter der co-domain zu erreichen. Wenn Du separate Konten brauchst, musst Du ein neues Web anlegen.


----------



## Stehlampe (11. Nov. 2008)

Tach Till und danke für die Infos ;-)
Ich hatte es mir fast gedacht.


----------

